# Help please, I need help installing Soylatte for Mac Osx 10.4.11



## Pklord 666 (Jan 29, 2009)

Heres the story, I would like to run a program used for a popular online game, and it requires java 1.6.0. The problem is, Java 1.6.0 is only available for 10.5  and Soylatte is the only other alternative. Linky winky!
Now what I need help with. I have absolutely no idea how to set the $PATH variable, and the bin and whatever. I've heard the the $PATH variable is located here  ~/.bash_profile but I have no idea where to look for that file, and how to edit it. Any help would be appreciated! 

My first post =) Yeah


----------

